# MkV GTI window switch changeover - how do I get the door panels off?



## HugoGTI (Sep 15, 2004)

hey all - dont visit that often, and I used to be able to find an FAQ for MkV mods and repairs. Cant find it any more. Can anyone help with the location of the thread, or with instructions on how to remove the door panels to change over the window switches?


----------



## 00VR6Tong (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: MkV GTI window switch changeover - how do I get the door panels off? (HugoGTI)*

BUMP
and where can one buy the window switch replacements (other than the dealer) for a 2 dr GTI ? the coating on mine are flaking off. ECS has the switches for the 4dr only or just the passenger side.


----------



## chuerone (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: MkV GTI window switch changeover - how do I get the door panels off? (00VR6Tong)*

Google is your friend! 
https://www.1stvwparts.com/part_number.html


----------

